# Chislic



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chislic is seasoned and deep fat fried red meat frequently made from venison scraps. Besides being tasty it's simple and doesn't take very long to make.

We've never ran a recipe thread for chislic on the UWN. I don't think it's real popular around the Rocky Mountain region but chislic is a local favorite in the upper Midwest, in beer joints during deer season and in garages when hunters are butchering deer.

Here's a chislic appetizer I made out of some elk round steak.

*Instructions*


1 lb cubed deer, antelope or elk meat
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp black pepper
oil
 *Directions*


Marinate the cubed meat in 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce, the chili powder, salt, garlic powder, onion powder and pepper. Marinate the meat in a Ziploc bag for an hour or more.
Heat oil to 375 degrees F and cook to medium-rare, about 1 minute. The meat will have a dark brown crust and will be tender to the touch. 
Drain on paper towels. Skewer the cubes with toothpicks and serve with garlic salt, hot sauce, saltine crackers and a cold beer or ice tea.
Use your favorite marinade for this one:


Be careful not to overcook the meat. Skewer each piece of chislic if you like:


Sprinkle on some garlic salt:


I probably should take an extra blood pressure pill before I go to bed:


One time we made a bunch of french fries while were we cutting up a deer. We cubed some flank meat and spiced it up with Tabasco sauce. Threw it in the fryer with the fries during their last minute of cooking. Served the chislic with the fries, along with some ****tail sauce. Wow, I'm gonna have to do that one again.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh wow.....that one is a must try for me goob. Just need to put some meat in the freezer now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

surf n turf


about 2 minutes for medium


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man that looks good!! Can you imagine how pork back fat would be in there also--- yum.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk round steak marinated over night:


Deep fat fry 2 minutes at 400°:


Dangit, I can't find my chislic salt.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ugh, between the pot pies and this, I have a feeling tonights dinner is going to be a big disappointment once I get home from work. 


Can I come over for leftovers?


----------

